# Where do I start????



## GeorgiaDuck (Apr 10, 2003)

I've spent the last 2 years chasing ducks all over Georgia and Arkansas, with minimal success. So, now I'm heading to the place they all come from. A buddy of mine and I are starting to plan a trip to ND this fall. Any pointers on when to plan the trip, where to find information, and anything else that would be helpful would be appreciated.

For example, from reading some of these posts: I get the impression that if a field, river, pond or lake isn't posted that I can hunt it. Is that accurate?

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

You are correct, if it's not posted you can hunt it with some exceptions of course (better check the proclomation closely for specifics regarding distances away from farmyards, fenced in property, etc.).

I've heard this next post here sometime earlier and it holds true. Draw a line from SE ND to NW ND and anywhere within 100 miles east/west of that line is good. The NE part of the state is good is well.

The further N you go, NORMALLY the less the pressure, but pressure changes rapidly and so do the "quiet" areas (if they exist anymore).

Find an area, pick out a hotel, and put on a lot of miles driving. It's the North Dakota way. 8)


----------



## GeorgiaDuck (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info. When would you suggest we plan on heading up there? Also, if we're going to bring a boat (for the WMAs/lakes) what type would you suggest?

We have a 15ft Express, 17ft War Eagle (BIG boat) and a 15ft Riverhawk (smaller boat, can run in shallow water < 18 inches).


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

What duck are you looking for:diver,puddle, etc? Goose?you dont need a boat up here in most cases but if you want to hunt over big water the 15 or the shallow 17 should be sufficient.


----------



## GeorgiaDuck (Apr 10, 2003)

Looking mainly for big ducks, c-backs (assuming their in season next year), mallards, pintails, etc. Geese would be nice, but we're really heading up for the ducks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you want big mallards just hunt the fields, you will shot plenty of pintails and greenheads. I didnt hunt water once lat year it ended up being the best ducking shooting I have ever had, plus you get the bonus honkers that come gliding in. Gotta love field spreads :beer:


----------



## GeorgiaDuck (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm really opening myself up for some sarcam here, but I assume that the corn fields are flooded when you hunt them - right? Also, what type of spread do you usually use?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Nope, Ducks feed on dry ground up here. In the early fall they will be feeding in barley and other small grains. Millet is usually hot all season. Corn gets good later in the season when it become more available because of harvest. You really have to be prepared to scout to find them in the fields.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Most ND hunters don't even own a 'duck boat'...because field hunting is where it's at. Don't even bring a boat, a pair of waders is all you need...if that.


----------



## GeorgiaDuck (Apr 10, 2003)

Aw'ight, so if they feed on dry ground - I assume that I don't need very heavy weights on my decoys... :lol: :lol: :lol:

So, what type and number of decoys should I throw out?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If all you're looking to do is shoot ducks you don't need much. Two dozen mallard dekes and a pair of waders will do the job. The main thing that determines success here is location...which is why scouting is the key. Put on some miles, find a good pothole that has a decent amount of ducks on it, and you shouldn't have any problems. For pothole hunting a couple dozen mallard dekes will suit you fine.

Unless you're already set up to field hunt, plan on hunting the smaller potholes.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

If you own goose decoys that is what works best for field ducks.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

don't forget to p/u a lucky duck(battery opperated) decoy...this will help big time.....get one with remote control to turn off when geese are approaching...they don't like it...


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

The best luck that I have had decoying those wary mallards is in the field. all you need is a couple dozen mallard decoys and on the outskirts I like to put up a dozen or so canada shells. If you can find a field where there are geese feeding, around some sort of slough holding ducks, this also is good. good luck :sniper:


----------



## GeorgiaDuck (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks for the information. Luckily, we have a 'SuperDuck' with remote control - so we're covered there.

Do the mallards respond well to calling, or do y'all let the decoys and 'SuperDuck' do most of the work?

Also, is there any value in bringing a ATV up there. My buddy and I were wondering if you could use one on non-posted land to help carry the decoys, blinds, shotguns, etc.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ATV's are nice to have....but there only needed if it's really wet (which isn't the case at all at this point in time). Normally you can just drive your vehicle out.

I personally don't like to call in the fields (except feed pitches). I never hear them highballing in the fields, so I think it'll hurt you more than it'll help.

My :2cents:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

if u have to many probs finding your way around call me...i always need help setting up the worlds slowest decoy spread. :eyeroll:


----------

